# Midnight Commander Konfiguration

## gsf

Hi..

kann mir vielleicht jemand mal erzählen ,wie ich

dem MC beibringe beim Beenden das Verzeichnis/Pfad zu speichern ,damit

ich nicht immer im Home Verzeichis beginnen muß ?

Thx

----------

## Codec & Electron

Der MC speichert beim Beenden standardmäßig das Verzeichnis, das nicht den Fokus hat (in der Konfigurationsdatei $HOME/.mc/ini als Eintrag other_dir). Das andere Verzeichnis ist immer dasjenige, in dem man sich beim Aufruf von mc befindet.

MfG,

C&E

----------

## gsf

JA ist klar  :Wink: .

Meine Frage war auch nicht richtig gestellt.

Ich meine die Console sollte dem Pfad von MC folgen.

Also wenn ich z.B. mc aus dem Homeverzeichnis aufrufe ,

bis zu usr/local/src.... wandere und ihn dann schließe , dann bin ich

in der Console immer noch im Homeverzeichnis.

Irgendwie kann man das machen , dass die Console die

Vezeichniswechsel mitmacht.

Greetz

----------

## Codec & Electron

 *gsf wrote:*   

> Ich meine die Console sollte dem Pfad von MC folgen.

 

```
mc ()

{

        mkdir -p $HOME/.mc/tmp 2> /dev/null

        chmod 700 $HOME/.mc/tmp

        MC=$HOME/.mc/tmp/mc-$$

        /usr/bin/mc -P "$@" > "$MC"

        cd "`cat $MC`"

        rm -f "$MC"

        unset MC;

}

export -f mc
```

In $HOME/.bash_profile o.ä. eingeben. Vgl. auch die Manpage zu mc.

MfG,

C&E

----------

